# VERY Interesting Tyco discovery



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Did you know tyco made SOME reversed zapped traction magnets????? They DID, an please help me verify this. If you have any ORIGINAL Battle slam slots in the OEM bag AN the new wide pan chassis in the bag you can order, check the traction mags for me they should be reversed zapped from 99% other tyco cars. I have checked 4 OEM Battle slam cars a they are reverse zapped from the 99% of the rest as are the NEW nascar chassis you can get in the bag


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

i didnt word this exactly like i should have, they are opposite polarity, an after looking at more of my cars, it seems most if not all of the new mattel cars are this way , opposite then that of the tyco's of the older days


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

"And all this means??"


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I bought 6 new Tyco 440X2 pan chassis from the Mattel Support Sales Site for $2.98 ea.

*Replacement Parts & Add-On Catalog*
https://store.mattel.com/transition.aspx?cmd=new&transitionid=103&cat=139&sec=9225

They all had traction magnets that were both the same polarity with the white strip on them
to match the white motor magnet.
But all my other Tyco 440X2s have both the traction magnets with the same polarity,
but they're reversed from the new ones.

So I took one of the new magnets out of the new chassis and swapped it,
with one of the old magnets in the old chassis.
Now all my Tycos have the traction magnets matched with the motor magnets.

It looks like the (edit) that make those cars are trying to get it right,
but just haven't figured it out yet.

* In this pic the 2 magnets from my old Tycos are on the left,
and the 2 from the new Tycos are on the right.









__________________


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Superfist, you have a PM.




SuperFist said:


> I bought 6 new Tyco 440X2 pan chassis from
> the Mattel Support Sales Site for $2.98 ea.
> 
> *Replacement Parts & Add-On Catalog*
> ...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for the hot tip SuperFist. That's a great deal, just wish it accepted my original order quantity instead of limiting it to 6. But what the heck, can't be greedy and hope that everyone can take advantage of that sweet deal.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

sethndaddy said:


> "And all this means??"


for a "boxstock race" ALOT!!!! Haveing mags that match the motor mag "help" the motor mags magnetic feild an also create more downforce on the track, That is why when you buy aftermarket stronger mags they are oppisite polarity 

An yes ive ordered 4 sets of 6 from mattel  an hope to order a few more sets of 6, you CANT beat that price ive seen the SAME cars on EPAY for $9.99 what a RIPOFF. an the motor mags are stronger then original tyco, not sure if its due to the older mags being old or they have had stronger mags made, but they seem stronger


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

BTW TY superfist for the imput, its the same that I have found an a few other on other slot boards,glad I was bored one day an got to looking into this, Now watch some greedy bastage will start selling stock reverse polarity mags on EPAY:freak:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Those Mattel chassis are not as nice as the Tyco ones, they need a little bit of work.
So their really nothing to get excited about.

The tires are like eggs, and not true. I changed those.
The outboard sides of the chassis next to the front hubs has a burr on it from the mold,
it catches on the hubs when they're turning.
I filed it down with a jewelers file so the front axle turns free.

The bulkheads aren't quite right.
The rear one doesn't hold the traction magnets in on the bottom so they're loose.
I changed that to the Tyco bulkhead.
The front Bulkhead doesn’t fit all the way into the frame on the bottom.
I changed that to the Tyco bulkhead.
* I just had some extra bulkheads off my racing Tycos that I used brass bushing bulkheads in.

And the first thing I do is always put a BSRT HT168 pro guide pin in all Tycos.
It's got big flanges and it never gets loose.
But that's $2.50 for a guide pin in a $2.98 chassis.

















__________________


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Look at that!!!*

mattell has 9" turns for only 98 cents each!

https://store.mattel.com/ItemDetail.aspx?cat=139&item=57309

better stock up now!!! :woohoo:

Scott


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

a new stock arm from a hobby shop will cost you at LEAST $3-4 dollars, that alone is worth the $3 for the whole car an the opposite polarity traction mags, new pickup shoes, brushes an stock gears, I think mattel changed the bulkheads for easier maintance, but I agree older tyco chassis are better, I want the cars for the parts or static models or for the kids to race on lower voltage, I wouldnt race one of these


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

noddaz said:


> mattell has 9" turns for only 98 cents each!
> 
> better stock up now!!! :woohoo:
> 
> Scott


LOL , better yet they have 15" straights for just under $2, 9" corners are a dime a dozen i have hundreds of them


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> ...or for the kids to race on lower voltage, I wouldnt race one of these


Hey! The kids are suppose to be racing the new BSRT G3R SS slot cars.

Tycos are old slot cars for old guys.
__________________


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Im diehard tyco fan, heck with the g3's


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

my 4 lane 127' TYCO track, pc lap counter an track power


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I just wish they'd make those tires suck a bit more -- I mean out of round and melt a hole in the track surface, that's a good start, but . . . hmmm couldn't they engineer 'burst into flame' into that equation somehow? :lol: Or sporadically fly off the rim? Or break into chunky bits?

I mean come on -- there's so much more Mattel and chief re-designer Sum Ting Wong could do with those round black thingies (yes that is a technical term)
. :freak:

Still, I ordered six for parts and pieces.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> a new stock arm from a hobby shop will cost you at LEAST $3-4 dollars


Might want to check the arms, if they are using what's been found in the newer battery pack setups they are likely to be around 4 ohm.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

yes Gene you are correct, 4.1 :O


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

that would explain why they seem faster too


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I think weird Jack makes a good replacment tire, I have them in a drawer and they fir the new rims pretty darn good, but yes do not park them on plastic track unless you want that downtown detroit style of roadway.. they make chuck holes..lol...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

nice deal. I just ordered a few too. Coach should jump all over this deal.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

ive got 24 so far, my last 2 orders of 6 came today


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info - six on the way to my greedy little hands.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> ive got 24 so far, my last 2 orders of 6 came today


i got 36 so far LOLOL... i am using them for display cars!! and i already ordered 2 sets (total of 12) just now..

Wes


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> yes Gene you are correct, 4.1 :O


So they're 4.1.









I'm gonna check some of those and put one in my Wizzard P3 Extreme and see how it performs.

__________________


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks like a fun track to race on.... nice work!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> I just wish they'd make those tires suck a bit more -- I mean out of round and melt a hole in the track surface, that's a good start, but . . . hmmm couldn't they engineer 'burst into flame' into that equation somehow? :lol: Or sporadically fly off the rim? Or break into chunky bits?
> 
> I mean come on -- there's so much more Mattel and chief re-designer Sum Ting Wong could do with those round black thingies (yes that is a technical term)
> . :freak:
> ...


Hey Doba,
You think they might can somehow offset the offset on warped RRR wheels. I mean, you got great lookin out-of-round wheels, maybe this could help. Do they sell a mini tire balancer in those mini diarama sets.

Rich


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

SuperFist said:


> I bought 6 new Tyco 440X2 pan chassis from the Mattel Support Sales Site for $2.98 ea.
> 
> *Replacement Parts & Add-On Catalog*
> https://store.mattel.com/transition.aspx?cmd=new&transitionid=103&cat=139&sec=9225


Thanks for the link! I got my first 6 in the mail today. They aren't perfect, but the fit and finish is head and shoulders above anything I've taken out of an AutoWorld package. Imagine, 6 new chassis and all 6 run out of the package.


----------



## tiker (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you for the link as well.

I've ordered my first 6 but they haven't arrived yet.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

got my 3rd order of 2 sets today


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

My friend ordered some and they came in a box, but mine came in an envelope.

From:
MATTEL DISTRIBUTION INC
636 GIRARD AVENUE
EAST AURORA NY 14052
716-687-3049









__________________


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

all mine came in boxxes, maybe we run em out of boxxes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

These Mattel chassis are super deals. Three bucks for a solid, no frills chassis that will run like an Energizer Bunny is my definition of money well spent. Break out the Dremel and an emery board, round out the tires, and you are good to go.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

damn I told you some LOOSER would sell these new mags with old ones as reverse polarity http://cgi.ebay.com/3-PAIR-LOT-TYCO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> damn I told you some LOOSER would sell these new mags with old ones as reverse polarity


That's exactly what he did.









Good call *!*

__________________


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I know a way to fix all those bastages selling the $3 mattel chassis for WAYYYYY more then they got them, I should start a $.25 BUY IT NOW( not to make money to cover the charges Epay charges you) an sell them the link to get there own for $3, But i think I wanna stock up a few more before that so Mattel dont sell out LOL


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Look what else that same guy is selling on eBay for $9.99...

*LOT OF 2 SETS GOODYEAR EAGLE LETTERED TIRES FOR TYCO*










__________________


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

yeah i saw that, he also paints chassis an sell them:freak:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> I know a way to fix all those bastages selling the $3 mattel chassis for WAYYYYY more then they got them, I should start a $.25 BUY IT NOW( not to make money to cover the charges Epay charges you) an sell them the link to get there own for $3, But i think I wanna stock up a few more before that so Mattel dont sell out LOL


All I'll need to do is list a couple sets of chassis and the bottom will fall right out of that market. My eBay listings never seem to appeal to the ignorant for some reason.  I have the same effect on stocks. All I have to do is buy a few shares and it goes straight into the crapper.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Do you know for sure that everyone selling 440X2 chassis bought them thru the service site? I imagine a lot of dealers bought thier inventory from distributors who in turn bought from Mattel. Those seem to go for a similar price as a Tomy SRT or Super G+ chassis. For all any of us know, this deal (thru service) could be the result of a mistake and we're buying well below the price to dealers - just a thought to consider.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I would say we are getting at dealer prices


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Budget 440X2 chassis*

Got six chassis in the mail and all were instant runners. :thumbsup:

The slot gods made me order six more. Now I gotta paint some sweet bodies that Helen sent to go on these chassis. I hear voices saying "Your garage must become your slot cave... Go on eshmay and buy Winner's Circle sets for your work shop... Get off you big butt and paint sumthin!'" :freak: :dude:


----------

